# Aud R8 V10 - Paint correction detail - Beau Technique - Midlands



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

These always tickle my pickle.
Sure, There is always the " Its a Lamborghini gallardo with and Audi badge" comments etc but what it is is a real nice looking vehicle that drives well and has plenty of giggle factor under the right foot for less than a Lamborghini gallardo so a great option all round.
This came to us for some stone chip repair and paint correction as it was a recently purchased vehicle and the dealerships had let the buffer monkeys rip on the paintwork as you will see…











Varying combinations were used but we stumped with Rupes zephyr on Rupes blue cutting micro fibre dic and Rupes LHr15 bigfoot polisher which left some damn nice results on its own if I'm honest…













Still checking under 3 varying light sources along the way.
Onward…









Carbon fibre sections weren't horrific but still required attention which was undertaken using the Flex rotary with 3M yellow polishing pad and Autobrite Direct





















Looking sweeeeet…



Roof like a white mirror…





Back end was more an OAP than a sexy back…





After a nip and tuck it was less Helen Mirren and More Kim Kardashian…









Smaller areas worked with same combination of Rupes media but with bigfoot mini…





Even the lights got a thorough once over…









The bonnet had seen some dancing on ice with the nutty buffer man by the seem's of things…







Second stage of correction was carried out with Sonax perfect finish on Rupes yellow pad via bigfoot and further stage carried out with Lake Country ccs white pad using bigfoot and invincible 9h primer from Polish Angel…



Leaving candy like gloss…



Once again, All finishing touches complete and Polish Angel cosmic long term sealant ( Left overnight to dry cure for 24 hours ) followed by Connoisseur rapid wax x3 layers for optimal protection and gloss…









Thanks for looking once again…

​


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Sensational Scott, a great result.

John Tht.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Dreamy looking gloss on that car.
Great results, nice write up, enough photos, not too many.

Brilliant, just brilliant. :thumb:

You've motivated me to get my white CR-Z polished up this summer.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just simply, WOW!
Stunning work young man!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice work looking great now .


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

That's a great job on one of my fav cars!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Beautiful work again...


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Is that 'Suzuka grey'. Or glacier white?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work Scott,got a worm problem their buddy.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning work, the white is so stark and pure in the afters. I'm planning on using the same polish angel combo on a restored Daimler (after full wetsand), is that a 50w floodlight you're using?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

You need a video to let us hear that wonderful V10 engine.

Love the Audi advert on at the moment.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

It's amazing...fantastic work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Titanium Htail said:


> Sensational Scott, a great result.
> 
> John Tht.


Always a pleasure John.



James_R said:


> Dreamy looking gloss on that car.
> Great results, nice write up, enough photos, not too many.
> 
> Brilliant, just brilliant. :thumb:
> ...


Thanks. Bit gutted as the dull day didn't do the car any justice outdoors tbh but it certainly looked swish in the metal.



nbray67 said:


> Just simply, WOW!
> Stunning work young man!


Thanks.



Black Magic Detail said:


> Very nice work looking great now .


Cheers mate.



Matty77 said:


> That's a great job on one of my fav cars!


They are nice vehicles a little overshadowed by more well known super cars but these are certainly something cool.



Nico1970 said:


> Beautiful work again...


Thanks.



Ceratec said:


> Is that 'Suzuka grey'. Or glacier white?


Ibis white.



suspal said:


> Nice work Scott,got a worm problem their buddy.


Only worm problems when the Flex is out with its damned annoying cable lol.



ocdetailer said:


> Stunning work, the white is so stark and pure in the afters. I'm planning on using the same polish angel combo on a restored Daimler (after full wetsand), is that a 50w floodlight you're using?


Thanks. 50w LED flood light yes.



iPlod999 said:


> You need a video to let us hear that wonderful V10 engine.
> 
> Love the Audi advert on at the moment.
> 
> The new Audi R8 V10 plus - YouTube


Keep meaning to but never get round to it with some of these cars. The RS4 prior to this shadowed the R8 in sound if I'm honest.



StamGreek said:


> It's amazing...fantastic work


Thanks.


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Stunning finish, great work!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done Scott:buffer::thumb:

Definately makes my Euromillions garage ahead of any Lambo or Ferrari:driver:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yet again that's a fantastic finish, top job :thumb:


----------



## almas_09 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

AustCy said:


> Beautiful





Jord said:


> Stunning finish, great work!





Summit Detailing said:


> Nicely done Scott:buffer::thumb:
> 
> Definately makes my Euromillions garage ahead of any Lambo or Ferrari:driver:





Bill58 said:


> That's a great result!





MDC250 said:


> Yet again that's a fantastic finish, top job :thumb:





almas_09 said:


> Looks great!





tonyy said:


> Looks stunning:thumb:


:thumb: Cheers hombre's.


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Stunning


----------

